# Trouble running the installer from USB



## Slurp (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello.

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 9 from USB. From what I learned, I need to make an image from the ISO, boot it and proceed with the regular installation. It turned out not to be so easy. For the record, I try the install image is FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso. To transfer it to the USB disk I used Lilo because several other tools that I tried (including all suggested in vari*ou*s tutorials) failed to recognise my ATA-to-USB adapter as such and refused to install. Lilo did the job, but when it came to booting, I get troubles.

I see a grub menu flashing and then grub comes to the command line asking me to instruct it how to boot. In my case, rebooting to Windows to ask for help is not a very quick task (I have 1.5 computers, that is - an old and a new one that share some components that I have to swap when switching between them), so I started experimenting and understood that I first have to load the kernel and then boot it. However, I don't know where it is. I managed to make grub accept /boot/boot as the kernel, but when I type 'boot', the system resets.

I tried reading http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/boot.html, but it didn't help, I still understand the process too poorly.

Any help?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 1, 2012)

Slurp said:
			
		

> I'm trying to install FreeBSD 9 from USB. From what I learned, I need to make an image from the ISO,



There is a USB image already available for download, with a name that ends in -memstick.img.  Many of the existing Linux-based tools cannot convert FreeBSD ISOs into a working USB memory stick image.


----------



## Slurp (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you, I'm downloading it now.


----------

